# OPC Client Komponente für Delphi?



## marcengbarth (4 November 2008)

Hallo!

Kennt vielleicht jemand hier gute OPC-Client-Komponenten für Delphi, vielleicht sogar Freeware oder OS? 

Die von Kassl habe ich bereits gefunden, werde ich mal antesten. Sind leider nicht ganz so günstig.

Idealerweise für D7 oder D2007, D2009 (privat).

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2008)

Ich kenne leider auch nur die von Kassl, finde aber, daß die doch gar nicht so viel kostet. Funktioniert auf jeden Fall recht gut, hab allerdings eine ältere Version im Einsatz gehabt.


----------



## Question_mark (4 November 2008)

*OPC Client für Delphi*

Hallo,



			
				marcengbarth schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Kassl habe ich bereits gefunden, werde ich mal antesten. Sind leider nicht ganz so günstig.



Kosten zwar ein paar Euros, dafür aber zuverlässige Funktion. Bewährt in vielen meiner Projekte und bei mir schon jahrelang im Einsatz, immer jeweils in der neuesten Version. Der Kassl OPC-Client ist bei mir in jedem OPC-Projekt dabei. 
Ich schreibe das nicht zum erstenmal hier im Forum, aber ich kann den Kassl OPC-Client wirklich empfehlen. Und nein, ich bekomme dafür leider keine Rabatte vom Herrn Kassl 
Aber ich kann das als gutes und funktionales Produkt empfehlen, einfach nur meine Erfahrung.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marcengbarth (5 November 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten,

ich werde die Komponenten von Kassl mal antesten.


----------

